# liquid soap natural colorants



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

Has anyone used any natural colorants for liquid soap that work? I tried alkanet root and it just turned it a brown maroon color. I want a nice purple color naturally, but might not be able to with liquid. I am just getting into liquid soaps.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

I have not tried thou I wonder if Elderberry infused oil might make a nice purple


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

What color does elderberry make with cp soap?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

I have never used it in soap I just know that in elixirs and extracts it is purple I am now gonna try it thou  :wink:


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm I will have to research it too. It seems like liquid soap burns herbs more because you can't have any free oils. I thought it would be easier than it has been to make liquid soap.  What a pain!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

now see I love to make liquid soaps  
CP scares the heck out of me


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I love soap of all kinds. I JUST LOVE SOAPS!!! Sorry I got a little happy. he he he 
Where would I get elderberry except the forest? Are you going to try the elderberry with the liquid or cp soap first?
O I have a question too to ask. I added the boiling 20% citric acid solution to neutralize the soap and it snowballed the soap. What to do now?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

getdirtysoaps said:
			
		

> I love soap of all kinds. I JUST LOVE SOAPS!!! Sorry I got a little happy. he he he
> Where would I get elderberry except the forest? Are you going to try the elderberry with the liquid or cp soap first?
> O I have a question too to ask. I added the boiling 20% citric acid solution to neutralize the soap and it snowballed the soap. What to do now?



I get them dried from the natural market here ( my ex "fixed mine I need to grow new ones) you might try Mountain Rose Herbs
I think I am going to try it in a CP soap first 

I can not help with the citric acid I have never used it


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I am following a recipe from the book natural liquid soaps, and it says to add citric acid to neutralize it. what I am wondering is if you really need the citric acid part? I have noticed many a recipes without it. Hmmm


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> getdirtysoaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mountain Rose Herbs is just up the road from me.  I love them. I picked an order just last week from them. We also have GloryBee just up the street too.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't use it I do the water test if it is clear I go for it 
I do add borax to some it aides in thickness I am told


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

lucky you I spend a mint shipping things in from them


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I know shipping is a killer! I have tried to stay away from borax. I love the stuff, but I have got mix reviews from people. I go only for the all natural and when I say natural I mean natural and non harmful to health as much as I can. I know borax is non harmful. I was majoring in chemistry, but some people think it will turn to Boric acid when mixed with acid like from the stomach. Which Boric acid is somewhat harmful. But Borax is not that. What to do????? I want to use borax.


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I did the water and phenol. test and they were good, but the book told me to neut. anyway. I should have just stopped without using the citric acid. Hmm now how to fix it.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

I go all natural too I have no issues with borax in soap I am not eating it


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

when you say snowball what did it do ?


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I was hoping to make a lavender baby bubble bath/shampoo, so I didn't do the borax because babies drink the bath water all the time. I have 3the boys and I don't know how there is any water left in the tub after there through. Ha ha 
I am just hoping to save this soap. Hmmm
I am very curious how elderberry would turn out in cp soap.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

I would use none in a Castile or baby soap


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

maybe tonight I will try the Elderberries hummm a lard bar CP then maybe a liquid cuz I can cook it on warm all night


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I cooked the liguid alkanet in a crock pot? I hope the crock pot didn't burn the alkanet powder? I noticed alkanet is sensitive to heat. In my cp it is beautiful, but they only reach temps of 80-90f . Have you tried alkant in liguid soap?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

no I have not used it to color soap


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

Could you add alkanet powder to the water when you go to dilute the soap to make??? Or would that cause spoilage?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

maybe infuse the oil?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

look at this link I found hummm
http://learn2soap.com/?page_id=16


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I infused the oil but it came out a burnt brown maroon color either due to either the temp of the crock pot or the alkalinity of the potassium hydroxide. So, that was why I was wondering if I could infuse the water with alkanet? I wouldn't think it would cause spoilage as long as the ph is right.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree with that


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm I am going to try that!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 22, 2012)

Elderberry was a FAIL lol


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 22, 2012)

What was the color to the cp or liquid to the one you tried?
I am still working a color out to the infused water. I think I might be on to something.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 22, 2012)

lol go look here
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=33268


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 22, 2012)

I order  Yellow dock powder to try next. But, I am still working with the alkanet root for the liquid soap.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 22, 2012)

let me know how it goes


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 24, 2012)

Well verdict is in on Alkanet Root Powder in liquid soap and it's a big no! Alkanet does not have the same outcome in liquid soap as it does with CP soap. It just turns a brown color. But, Madder root is showing some potential.... SO what to do what to do????? How to get a purple color in my liquid soap with out oxides or FD& C?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 24, 2012)

I found this info it may answer the Alkanet Root part 
Alkanet root
Produces a red/purple to blue/purple depending on the ph of the final bar of soap. The higher the lye discount, the redder the purple color. Oils with more yellow such as mango butter and essential oils with a high orange color will mute the final color of the soap. So, to produce a deeper red, try to use oils that are devoid of a yellowish tinge e.g. coconut oil, soybean shortening, lard, and mango refined mango butter.

Place one cup of the root in a quart jar and add oil of your choice to fill. Deduct a portion of oil used in soap recipe to use to steep herbs in

Let steep for a couple of days shaking or stirring every so often to macerate. When ready to use, pour off a small portion such as 4 ounces of same oil in your formula. For example if the formula calls for 8 ounces of olive oil, use 4 ounces of the steeped oil added to 4 ounces of fresh olive oil and so on.

The greater the portion of alkanet oil, the darker the color will be. Keep good notes so it will be easy to repeat the color in future batches. To darken the color, use wheatgerm oil as a portion of the base oils used.
I found this on http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art50548.asp


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah I steeped the alkanet root first in oils in my first batch, but still came out brown with the liquid soap.  Hmmm


----------

